
Ask HN: I get paid $50/hour as an Engineer in California. Is it less? - QuarkSpark
I am a Masters graduate with 6 years of experience in software and developmental research. Am I underpaid?
My field is machine learning, computer vision, AI, deep learning. I primarily write C&#x2F;C++ code for innovative algorithms.
======
dman
What field are you working in? What work do you do on a day to day basis?

~~~
QuarkSpark
I updated my question. Thanks for the instant response!

------
suff
Yes, you are getting worked. You should be making 120-130k. Maybe that salary,
but in a state with cheaper standard of living would be OK, like Utah or
Denver.

------
rubyfan
Yes you are underpaid in most other markets too.

------
manglav
are you looking for contract work? I have some projects that fit your
skillset. My email is in my profile, please get in touch!

